# Novak Havoc questions



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone run a Havoc? I am a complete noob to brushless, and am looking at one of their reman units along with a reman 8.5 SS Pro motor. For $110 plus shipping it seems like a no-brainer to get started in brushless. I saw some kits on nitrorcx for around $60, but for $50 more I think I'll stick with something I know has a reputation behind it. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

oh, one more question...Ni-Mh packs ok with brushless?


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

what are u gonna put one of those in??? i just got a 4.5t ballistic for the slash 4x4. should have it in by friday if i get my pinion gear. my charger took a crap too.

u can run ni-mh batteries w/ brushless. don't run as fast as the lipos, but still very good.


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm putting it in the rustler...no need to get something stupid fast for up at the track, you'd never use all the power of something too much faster. :thumbsup:


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

really..no input whatsoever from anyone? not even suggestions for anything else for entry-level brushless?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

flamedxxx said:


> really..no input whatsoever from anyone? not even suggestions for anything else for entry-level brushless?


We offer Traxxas compatible systems, battery plug and motor plugs to make installation in TRA vehicles easier:

Traxxas Compatible Systems


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

that ballistic kit would work good in the link above. 2s lipo on the oval is nuts anyways. w/ the stock velineon system, i had too much power for the oval. it's only a 3500kv motor too. i think like 10t. go for it, u know u want it.


----------

